# شاخ الملك داود



## محب المؤمنين1 (12 أغسطس 2011)

جاء بسفر الملوك الأول هذه القصة الغريبة 

1: 1 و شاخ الملك داود تقدم في الأيام و كانوا يدثرونه بالثياب فلم يدفأ 
1: 2 فقال له عبيده ليفتشوا لسيدنا الملك على فتاة عذراء فلتقف أمام الملك و لتكن له حاضنة و لتضطجع في حضنك فيدفأ سيدنا الملك 
1: 3 ففتشوا على فتاة جميلة في جميع تخوم إسرائيل فوجدوا ابيشج الشونمية فجاءوا بها الى الملك 
1: 4 و كانت الفتاة جميلة جدا فكانت حاضنة الملك و كانت تخدمه و لكن الملك لم يعرفها 

****
حرر بواسطة الإدارة بسبب قلة الأدب
****


----------



## coptic eagle (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: هل هذا مقام الانبياء في المسيحية ؟؟؟؟*

يا عزيزي هل داود الملك هو من طلبها 
اما الذي طلبها هم خدم الملك داود 
ثانيا واضح انك لم تقرا لم يعرفها الملك يعني مفيش شبهه من اساسه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: هل هذا مقام الانبياء في المسيحية ؟؟؟؟*

*فكانت حاضنة الملك و كانت تخدمه و لكن الملك لم يعرفها 
هل كانت من أجل تدفئه جسديه ام من اجل معاشره جنسيه الأمر واضح جدا 
لم يعرفها 
هل كانت المشوره نابعه من قلب داوود ام مشوره من عبيده 
فقال له عبيده ليفتشوا لسيدنا الملك على فتاة عذراء فلتقف أمام الملك و لتكن له حاضنة و لتضطجع في حضنك فيدفأ سيدنا الملك 

هل كانت هذه اول محاوله لتدفئته ام ان هناك وسائل اخرى وكانت هذه كمحاوله اخيره
و شاخ الملك داود تقدم في الأيام و كانوا يدثرونه بالثياب فلم يدفأ 
معروف ان مصدر تدفئة الأغطيه هو حبس الحراره النابعه من الجسد نفسه.
ومما ينفى فكر الشهوه تمام عن دواود ان هذا لما شاخ فى الأيام
هل من يبعثون عن مصدر خارجى لتدفئته لديه طاقه للقيام بعمليه جنسيه . هل المريض الذى يبحثون له عن علاج لبروده جسمه لديه ايه شهوه فى هذه المحنه تتعلق بالنساء ؟
عجبى على فكر المسلم المريض.

*


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: هل هذا مقام الانبياء في المسيحية ؟؟؟؟*



coptic eagle قال:


> يا عزيزي هل داود الملك هو من طلبها
> اما الذي طلبها هم خدم الملك داود
> ثانيا واضح انك لم تقرا لم يعرفها الملك يعني مفيش شبهه من اساسه



يا أخي الكلام واضح
 هل كانت هكذا سمعة النبي داؤود ؟؟؟؟؟ شغوف بالنساء


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: هل هذا مقام الانبياء في المسيحية ؟؟؟؟*



سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> عجبى على فكر المسلم المريض.
> 
> *



يا أخي لماذا الاساءة القانون المرقم 10  للمنتدى انت تخرقه فلماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا سألت ,,, فأوضح لي انت كما اوضح غيرك من دون تجريح


----------



## coptic eagle (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: هل هذا مقام الانبياء في المسيحية ؟؟؟؟*

وهي أبيشج الشونمية وهذه الفكرة إنما كانت من وزراء ومشيرى داود بحسب شهواتهم هم وليس حسب طلبه ويقال أنها طريقة يونانية للعلاج فهذه تعمل كممرضة تنام بجوار المريض. وموضوع أبيشج ذكر هنا كمقدمة لما سيحدث بعد ذلك في
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...fseer-Sefr-Moluk-El-2awal__01-Chapter-01.html


----------



## apostle.paul (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: هل هذا مقام الانبياء في المسيحية ؟؟؟؟*

*ياابنى داود شاخ وكان بيموت وجابوله ممرضة تعتنى بيه 
ايه مشكلتك؟ 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: هل هذا مقام الانبياء في المسيحية ؟؟؟؟*

*


coptic eagle قال:



وهي أبيشج الشونمية وهذه الفكرة إنما كانت من وزراء ومشيرى داود بحسب شهواتهم هم وليس حسب طلبه ويقال أنها طريقة يونانية للعلاج فهذه تعمل كممرضة تنام بجوار المريض. وموضوع أبيشج ذكر هنا كمقدمة لما سيحدث بعد ذلك في
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...fseer-Sefr-Moluk-El-2awal__01-Chapter-01.html

أنقر للتوسيع...

وهذا هو ما اعتقده ايضا فلانستطيع ان نحكم فى عصرنا هذا عصر التقدم الطبى على ما كان شائعا من محاولات طبيه فى تلك الأيام .
*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: هل هذا مقام الانبياء في المسيحية ؟؟؟؟*

*تفسير ادم كلارك
**The king knew her not - The maxim of Bacon in his enigmatical cure is,  "Take all you can from the medicine, but give nothing to it; if you give  any thing, it increases the disease and hastens death." I have seen  this abundantly verified; but it is a subject on which it would be  improper to dilate except in a medical work. An extract from Friar  Bacon's Cure of Old Age may be found at the end of the chapter
**يعنى البنت كل عملها مع الملك عمل عناية طبية *​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: هل هذا مقام الانبياء في المسيحية ؟؟؟؟*

*ولو عايز تفسير عربى تفسير الارشيديكاون حبيب جرجس لسفر الملوك الاول
عمل البنت كانت خادمة للملك ولم يعرفها ولم يضاجعها ولم يعرفها زى مقال نص الكتاب فى سفر الملوك
**









*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 أغسطس 2011)

الرد  على  الاخ  محب المؤمنين:-
أولا الكتاب المقدس لم يقل أن هذه شهوة داوود أو مشورته أو إرادته 
ولا مشورة الله ولا إرادته ولا تعليمه - الكتاب المقدس لم يصرح أو يلمح أن سمعة داؤؤد  كانت بما تحاول أن ترمى إليه
ثانيا الكتاب لا يعتبر هذه الواقعة تشريعا أو سنة على المؤمنين الحذو بها
ثالثا هناك مشكلة لديك فى معرفة سن نبي الله داؤؤد وحالته الصحية  فى التوقيت الذى يتكلم عنه الكتاب 
رابعا مذكور بالنص الاصلي فى متن الشاهد وفى جميع الترجمات
-لتقف امامه 
ولتخدمه
والمعنى واضح لمن  (((يريد ان يفهم)))  أن الامر خدمة مسن فى مراحل متأخرة من الشيخوخه وقعيد الفراش مما إقتضي بالتعجيل بتولية سليمان ملكا فى ايامه الاخيره
خامسا  النص صريح وواضح فى النص الاصلي وجميع المخطوطات والترجمات أن الملك لم يعرفها وهو اللفظ المتعفف الذى يستعمله الكتاب للمعاشرة الزوجية وانها عذراء محتشمة وان المللك الشيخ متدثر بالثياب طريح الفراش
سادسا لم يقم إطلاقا إطلاقا أى أحد من جميع علماء الكتاب المقدس على مر العصور بالتفكير فيما تفتقت عنه أذهانكم وجادت به قريحة الجنس  الهائم المهيمن المسيطر على تصورات طارحى الشبهه.
سابعا وثامنا وتاسعا وعاشرا 
ما أكثر الوظائف التى تشترط فيمن تتقدم إليها أن تكون عذراء للتفرغ الكامل  والتكريس الكلى للوقت والجهد والاهتمام للوظيفة وأن تكون  المتقدمة حسنة المظهر ولبقة ...دون أن تكون تلك الوظائف جارسونيرة أو قواده أو دعارة إلخ مما يجود به خيال وأوهام طارحوا الشبهه
ولابأس من قبول فكرة أن إشتراط الجمال واللباقة وحسن المظهر -كان فى إطار ألأبهه والفخامة التى كانت قد إستقرت فى قصور مملكة داوود وسليمان إبنه فالمملكة الان فى أوج إستقرارها وإزدهارها وفتوتها  وراجع الجمال والابهه فى وصف مساكن داود وسليمان والمدن وبيت الله هيكل سليمان وتسوير المدن وبناء القصور وتنظيم الجيش.
نسأل الله لكم ولنا الهداية ونعوذ به من الشيطان الذى لا يمل ولا يكل من  التشكيك وإثارة الاشكاليات المفتعلة لغرض فى نفس إبليس..
 والسلام خير ختام


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (12 أغسطس 2011)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> الرد  على  الاخ  محب المؤمنين:-
> أولا الكتاب المقدس لم يقل أن هذه شهوة داوود أو مشورته أو إرادته
> ولا مشورة الله ولا إرادته ولا تعليمه - الكتاب المقدس لم يصرح أو يلمح أن سمعة داؤؤد  كانت بما تحاول أن ترمى إليه


 انا لم اقل لن هذه شهوته ,,,, والكتاب المقدس لم يقل هذه سمعته لكن هكذا """" صوره """""
 ثانيا الكتاب لا يعتبر هذه الواقعة تشريعا أو سنة على المؤمنين الحذو بها[/QUOTE]
ليس بالضرورة ان تعتبر الشبهة شريعة حتى تكون شبهة فكتاب الله يجب ان يكون مقبولاً من غير اخطاء حتى يثبت انه من عند الله

ثالثا هناك مشكلة لديك فى معرفة سن نبي الله داؤؤد وحالته الصحية  فى التوقيت الذى يتكلم عنه الكتاب[/QUOTE]
وما دخل السن في هذه السمعة ؟؟؟؟؟ 
رابعا مذكور بالنص الاصلي فى متن الشاهد وفى جميع الترجمات
-لتقف امامه 
ولتخدمه
والمعنى واضح لمن  (((يريد ان يفهم)))  أن الامر خدمة مسن فى مراحل متأخرة من الشيخوخه وقعيد الفراش مما إقتضي بالتعجيل بتولية سليمان ملكا فى ايامه الاخيره[/QUOTE]

لا تتهم احداً من عندك فقوانين النتدى ترخص السؤال والجواب والحوار حول السؤال """" لكن بأخلاق ادبية رفيعة """" وانا لم اهتك هذه القوانين
 خامسا  النص صريح وواضح فى النص الاصلي وجميع المخطوطات والترجمات أن الملك لم يعرفها وهو اللفظ المتعفف الذى يستعمله الكتاب للمعاشرة الزوجية وانها عذراء محتشمة وان المللك الشيخ متدثر بالثياب طريح الفراش[/QUOTE]
انا لم اقل انه طلبها او عاشرها ,,, فقط السؤال حول 
1_ لماذا فكروا بفتاة """" عذراء """" ولم يفكروا بشاب قوي عليم بأمور الطب 
2_ هل يمكن """" علمياً """"" ان يدفأ الانسان بوجود شخص بجانبه ولا يدفأ بالدثار؟؟؟؟ 
3_ """"" اي سمعة كانت للنبي داؤود """"" حتى يكون اول التفكير فتاة عذراء
 سادسا لم يقم إطلاقا إطلاقا أى أحد من جميع علماء الكتاب المقدس على مر العصور بالتفكير فيما تفتقت عنه أذهانكم وجادت به قريحة الجنس  الهائم المهيمن المسيطر على تصورات طارحى الشبهه.[/QUOTE]
خرق واااااااضح لقوانين الحوار بالمندى (((( راجع القوانين )))) والاخوة الشرفين ارجو الانتباه لهذا الخرق الواضح 
 سابعا وثامنا وتاسعا وعاشرا 
ما أكثر الوظائف التى تشترط فيمن تتقدم إليها أن تكون عذراء للتفرغ الكامل  والتكريس الكلى للوقت والجهد والاهتمام للوظيفة وأن تكون  المتقدمة حسنة المظهر ولبقة ...دون أن تكون تلك الوظائف جارسونيرة أو قواده أو دعارة إلخ مما يجود به خيال وأوهام طارحوا الشبهه
ولابأس من قبول فكرة أن إشتراط الجمال واللباقة وحسن المظهر -كان فى إطار ألأبهه والفخامة التى كانت قد إستقرت فى قصور مملكة داوود وسليمان إبنه فالمملكة الان فى أوج إستقرارها وإزدهارها وفتوتها  وراجع الجمال والابهه فى وصف مساكن داود وسليمان والمدن وبيت الله هيكل سليمان وتسوير المدن وبناء القصور وتنظيم الجيش.[/QUOTE]

هذه الشروط (((( العذرية ,,, والجمال ,,, اللباقة ))))) ممكن تكون لشركة تتاجر وتزيد ارباحها من لحوم عاملاتها وليس ((( للممرضة التي تمرض هذا النبي والشيخ الكبير))) 
 نسأل الله لكم ولنا الهداية ونعوذ به من الشيطان الذى لا يمل ولا يكل من  التشكيك وإثارة الاشكاليات المفتعلة لغرض فى نفس إبليس..
 والسلام خير ختام[/QUOTE]

اميييييين يارب العالمين ,,, وعليك السلام


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (12 أغسطس 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ولو عايز تفسير عربى تفسير الارشيديكاون حبيب جرجس لسفر الملوك الاول
> عمل البنت كانت خادمة للملك ولم يعرفها ولم يضاجعها ولم يعرفها زى مقال نص الكتاب فى سفر الملوك
> **
> 
> ...



اخي لاحظ التفسير ولا حظ هذه النقاط حوله : 

1_ تنام الى جانبه وهي (((الممرضة ))) ودليلي انه((( المفسر)))) قصد تنام لغير التمريض فقط هي تكملة التفسير وحديثه عن الشهوة في الكبر ومعلوم ماهي الشهوة المقصودة (((( اعذروني والله انت تعرفون انه ليس من اخلاقي وعادتي في منتداكم المحترم  الكتابة بهذه الجرأة ولكن المفسر اجبرني على ذلك )))) فأعذروني ارجوكم 

2_ لم تضاجعه السبب حسب المفسر كبر السن وليس تقوى هذا النبي الكريم وهذا يفسر ((( حسب رأي مفسر الاية ))) انهم اتو بها لأمران وليس امر واحد


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: هل هذا مقام الانبياء في المسيحية ؟؟؟؟*




محب المؤمنين1 قال:


> يا أخي الكلام واضح
> هل كانت هكذا سمعة النبي داؤود ؟؟؟؟؟ شغوف بالنساء



شغوف مين يا عمى !!

إنت مش بتقرا !!!!

مكتوب أنه كان فى شيخوخة ، ولو قرأت كنت حتفهم أنه كان فى شيخوخة متأخرة جداً ، وفى آخر أيامه

وخدام الملك هم الذين فعلوا ذلك ، وهم الذين زوجوها له ، بغرض طبى بحت وليس لأى غرض شهوانى 

إنت بتخلط بين المواضيع ، لكى تجد حجة تبرر بها لذاتك ، أفعال مشينة ، تمت بإرادة صاحبها ، الذى أنت تقدسه

ربنا يكون فى عونك على نفسك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 أغسطس 2011)

*



			_ لماذا فكروا بفتاة """" عذراء """" ولم يفكروا بشاب قوي عليم بأمور الطب .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا فكرهم وقتها .هم من يسألوا على ذلك وليس داوود المسن المريض وقتها



			2_ هل يمكن """" علمياً """"" ان يدفأ الانسان بوجود شخص بجانبه ولا يدفأ بالدثار؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم اوضحنا ان مصدر حرارة اى غطاء هو الحراره التى يمتلكها الجسم نفس وذلك عن طريق اسلوب الحبس الحرارى فإن كان الجسم ذاته باردا فهنا الغطاء لايجدى شيئا .
بالنسبه للتدفئه من خلال التلامس مع جسم دافئ لاستمداد الحراره منه نعم هو اسلوب ناجح بل يؤيده العلم من خلال نظرية الانتقال الحرارى المعروفه .



			3_ """"" اي سمعة كانت للنبي داؤود """"" حتى يكون اول التفكير فتاة عذراء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سمعة داوود هى 
ملك اسرائيل.
الممسوح من الله .
المحبوب من بنى إسرائيل .
عموما لديك قصة داوود فى الكتاب المقدس لتعرف سمعته فى بنى إسرائيل وليس ان ترمى الكلام بجهل ودون معرفه  (نحن نتكلم عن علم بالكتاب اما انت تتكلم عن جهل كامل به).*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 أغسطس 2011)

*تفسير القمص انطونيوس فكرى
عمر الملك داود الآن حوالى 70 عاما فهو ملك وعمره 30 عاما وملك 40 عاما. وواضح أنه فى سن السبعين يوجد كثيرين لهم حيوية أكثر من ذلك فلماذا إنهارت صحة داود هكذا ؟ لقد رأى داود أياما صعبة بسبب خطيته فى موضوع أوريا وكان أصعبها، فتنة إبنه عليه بل سعيه وراءه ليقتله ثم حزنه على أولاده وما حدث لهم ومنهم وهو ذوالشخصية المملوءة حبا وحنانا. ونجد هنا مشورة بإحضار فتاة حاضنة جميلة للملك وهى أبيشج الشونمية وهذه الفكرة إنما كانت من وزراء ومشيرى داود بحسب شهواتهم هم وليس حسب طلبه ويقال أنها طريقة يونانية للعلاج فهذه تعمل كممرضة تنام بجوار المريض.*


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (12 أغسطس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> شغوف مين يا عمى !!
> 
> إنت مش بتقرا !!!!
> 
> ...



قبل قليل رددت على التفسير الذي وضعه احد الأخوة ,,,من فضلك ارجع اليه قد بينت بعض """" مارأيته """" شوائب في النص

ومن فضلك للأسلام قسم خاص نتحاور حوله فالرجاء الالتزام بوظائف الاقسام 

اميييييييين ,,, اللهم انصرني على نفسي وعلى الشيطان


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 أغسطس 2011)

*تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى.*
*أما عن تفكيرهم في اختيار فتاة عذراء تقف أمام الملك وتكون حاضنة له، فيقول يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي[2] بأن هذا الأمر كان مستخدمًا كعلاج طبِّي للشيوخ، وهو أن تنام بجوار الشيخ ممرِّضة دون الارتباط به كزوجة، وأن هذا كان معروفًا كدواء يوناني مصرَّح به بواسطة جالين Galen.
*


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (12 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> نعم اوضحنا ان مصدر حرارة اى غطاء هو الحراره التى يمتلكها الجسم نفس وذلك عن طريق اسلوب الحبس الحرارى فإن كان الجسم ذاته باردا فهنا الغطاء لايجدى شيئا .
> بالنسبه للتدفئه من خلال التلامس مع جسم دافئ لاستمداد الحراره منه نعم هو اسلوب ناجح بل يؤيده العلم من خلال نظرية الانتقال الحرارى المعروفه .
> *



اسمح لي اقول لك """""علمياً"""""  كلامك خاطئ لأن الجسم عندما يبرد يعمل الدم على تدفئته فبمجرد تغطية الجسم وعزله عن المحيط الخارجي يبدأ الجسم بالدفأ 

ولو تعطلت هذه الوظيفة مات الانسان بسبب نزول درجة الحرارة كثيراً داخل الجسم وتجمد الدم داخل الاوعية الدموية وتعطل ضخ الدم الى الرئة والاجهزة الحيوية الاخرى داخل الجسم 

فمن الناحية العلمية الكلام لايصح ولم تبرهن على صحته


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 أغسطس 2011)

> لكن هكذا """" صوره """""


كذبت ، فأننا منذ ولادتنا ونقرأ هذا كله ولم يأت لنا مثل هذا الفكر المريض ، فحاول ان تنقي أفكارك .. وان تدلل على كلامك بدليل ..



> ليس بالضرورة ان تعتبر الشبهة شريعة حتى تكون شبهة فكتاب الله يجب ان يكون مقبولاً من غير اخطاء حتى يثبت انه من عند الله


ما علاقة هذا التعليق بالإقتباس الذي اقتبسته ؟

من قال لك ان هناك شبهة إلا في عقلك فقط ؟
وكتاب الله فعلا بلا اخطاء فأين الخطأ أصلا كي تتكلم بمثل هذا الكلام الذي لا قيمة له ؟



> وما دخل السن في هذه السمعة ؟؟؟؟؟



أي سمعة ؟

وهذا يؤكد أنك فاقد لأسس المعرفة في الموضوع الذي تتحدث فيه ، فالكتاب يقول انه " شاخ " و " تقدم " ثم بعدها قال واخبرنا ان هذه مشورة خدامه ، فما علاقة داود باي سمعة وهو شيخ مريض لم يشأ شيء ؟ 



> لا تتهم احداً من عندك فقوانين النتدى ترخص السؤال والجواب والحوار حول السؤال


اين الإتهام ؟ هو يقول لك لمن يريد ان يفهم ، فان كنت منهم ستفهم وان كنت كالعادة لن تفهم ..



> 1_ لماذا فكروا



اسألهم !!

هكذا حتى بدون جواب ، سؤالك ساقط !



> 2_ هل يمكن """" علمياً """"" ان يدفأ الانسان بوجود شخص بجانبه ولا يدفأ بالدثار؟؟؟؟



أين قال الكتاب ان الملك قد تدفأ ؟
وما معنى التدفئة عندك هنا ؟



> 3_ """"" اي سمعة كانت للنبي داؤود """"" حتى يكون اول التفكير فتاة عذراء



ما علاقة هذا بهذه ، وعن اي سمعة تتكلم ، فداود سمعته معروفة في كل الكتاب بكل ما في قصته ، فعذراء ليس ليضاجعها بل لتعتني به ، فلماذا تعتني المرأة بإبنها مثلا ؟؟ هل له سمعة رديئة ؟



> خرق واااااااضح لقوانين الحوار بالمندى (((( راجع القوانين )))) والاخوة الشرفين ارجو الانتباه لهذا الخرق الواضح


ليس خرق وليس واضح ، بل هى حقيقتكم التي تجعلكم تفكرون طيلة حياتكم في النصف الأسفل من الإنسان وصدق الكتاب حينما قال عليكم وامثالكم " كل شيء طاهر للطاهرين ونجس للنجسين " !



> هذه الشروط (((( العذرية ,,, والجمال  ,,, اللباقة ))))) ممكن تكون لشركة تتاجر وتزيد ارباحها من لحوم عاملاتها  وليس ((( للممرضة التي تمرض هذا النبي والشيخ الكبير)))



أخطأت ، فالجمال يمكن ان يطلب بسبب عدم معقولية طلب امرأة عادية لأنه الملك ويجب ان يكون كل ما حوله " في قصره " جميل ، حتى الجمادات ، والعذرية حتى تكون متفرغة له أم تريدها ان تكون متزوجة ؟ واللباقة لأنها ستتكلم مع الملك ، فهل تريد ان يأتوا له بإمراة ناقصة عقل ودين ؟



> قصد تنام لغير التمريض


اين قال هذا يا مدلس ؟؟

تنام الى جانبه اي تسهر عليه !!

ام انك حين تسمع ان إمرأة سهرت على زوجها وهو مريض انها كانت فوقه وهو مريض ؟ 
الن تنضجوا ابدا ؟



> وحديثه عن الشهوة في الكبر ومعلوم ماهي الشهوة المقصودة


مدلس ، هو لم يتحدث عن الشهوة بل عن عدم وجود الشهوة فلا داعي للتدليس ..


> لم تضاجعه السبب حسب المفسر كبر السن وليس تقوى هذا النبي


مدلس وعقلك ضعيف ، لماذا ؟

هو لم يقل هذا بسبب هذا ، اي لم يربط هذه بتلك بل ذكرها كمعلومتين ودلل على الفكرة بالمعلومتين .....

هو أصلا لم يتكلم عن تقوى النبي لأنه تقي ، ولانه هنا فاقد للحالة الطبيعية التي فيها فما علاقة ان كان تقي او لا بأنه اصلا فاقد للوعي ؟؟ فلماذا يتكلم عن تقوى داود وهو اساسا ليس في حالته الطبيعيية !!؟



> انهم اتو بها لأمران وليس امر واحد


اين قال هذا يا مدلس ؟



> قبل قليل رددت على التفسير الذي وضعه احد الأخوة


أتقصد دلست ؟



> مارأيته """" شوائب في النص


اي نص ؟



> اسمح لي اقول لك """""علمياً"""""  كلامك خاطئ لأن الجسم عندما يبرد يعمل  الدم على تدفئته فبمجرد تغطية الجسم وعزله عن المحيط الخارجي يبدأ الجسم  بالدفأ


خطأ ، لان داود هنا " مريض " وليس مر بعاصفة ثلجية برد بعدها قليلا ثم سيعود !! فإن كان لم يدفأ وهو يدثرونه بالثياب ، فلماذا ؟



> ولو تعطلت هذه الوظيفة مات  الانسان بسبب نزول درجة الحرارة كثيراً داخل الجسم وتجمد الدم داخل الاوعية  الدموية وتعطل ضخ الدم الى الرئة والاجهزة الحيوية الاخرى داخل الجسم


كل هذا الهراء يكون في الحالة الطبيعيية للإنسان وليس في حالة المرض ، فرجاء حاول ان تكون قليل التدليس ...



> فمن الناحية العلمية الكلام لايصح ولم تبرهن على صحته


بل صحيح ، ولم تفهم أصلا انت الموضوع


----------



## apostle.paul (13 أغسطس 2011)

> تنام الى جانبه وهي (((الممرضة ))) ودليلي انه((( المفسر))))


*الدليل مش المفسر الدليل قالوله
مهى بتمرضه المطلوب هتنام فوقه مهى هتنام جنبه طبيعى 
*


> قصد تنام لغير التمريض فقط هي تكملة التفسير وحديثه عن الشهوة في الكبر ومعلوم ماهي الشهوة المقصودة


*هو مقلش ان فى شهوة بيقول ان داود ليس لديه شهوة للزواج يعنى مجئ الفتاة كخادمة لداود وليس لزواج او شهوة او خلافه*


> (((( اعذروني والله انت تعرفون انه ليس من اخلاقي وعادتي في منتداكم المحترم  الكتابة بهذه الجرأة ولكن المفسر اجبرني على ذلك ))))


*مهو المفسر محترم وفسر كلامه ان البنت جاية تخدم داود وتعتنى بيه ايه المشكلة بس زى مقالك استاذ مولكا تفيكرك  بالنص التحتانى من الانسان هيخليك تتخيل اى شئ انه جنس وما الغرابة فى ذلك فى اناس تربوا على ان نصف الدين فى
النيك اح(فهمتها لما فصلتها)
*


> لم تضاجعه السبب حسب المفسر كبر السن وليس تقوى هذا النبي الكريم وهذا يفسر ((( حسب رأي مفسر الاية ))) انهم اتو بها لأمران وليس امر واحد


*هو فين المفسر قال ليس لتقواه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا هو بيقولك شاخ وبيموت وفى سن الشيخوخة وفى نهاية عمر الانسان شهوته بتنتهى 
والكتاب قال انه معرفهاش يعنى حضور المشيرين للفتاة لداود الملك الصالح الذى كان قلبه كقلب الله كان مقتصر على اعتنائها بالملك الفترة الباقية فى حياته
داود زنى فى فترة شبابه بامراة اوريا الحثى وهو اعتراف بخطئه ودموع توبته اللى بلل بيها فرشه قبلت امام الرب ونقلت عنه الخطية وعوقب من الرب بسببها انه لن يرى هيكل الرب فى حياته ومات ابنه من بتشبع وسار داود كاملا امام الرب ومات انسان صالح قلبه كامل امام الله على رجاء المسيح  
*


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (13 أغسطس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> كذبت ، فأننا منذ ولادتنا ونقرأ هذا كله ولم يأت لنا مثل هذا الفكر المريض ، فحاول ان تنقي أفكارك .. وان تدلل على كلامك بدليل ..
> 
> 
> ما علاقة هذا التعليق بالإقتباس الذي اقتبسته ؟
> ...



كــــــــــــــــل كلامك لايعنيني وخااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارج الموضوع 

الا هذه فقط 

لسنا من يفكر بنصفه الاسفل ولكن المفسر الذي ((( لم تقرأ كلامه )))) هو الذي اشااااااااااااااااااااار الى النصف الاسف ولست انا فأرجع الى كلامه واقرأه  


والله كنت اتمنى الاجابات تكون بالدليل وليس بالغضب والسب والشتم ,,,, سأفعل ماقاله انجيلك (((( احبو لاعنيكم )))) الله يغفر لي ويغفر لك ويتجاوز عن خطايانا فكل ابن ادم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابين ,,, رزقنا الله واياك التوبة بعد الزلل 

اذا كان هو لم يخرق القوانين ,,, انت ايضاً لم تخرقها ؟؟؟؟ مع العلم انك قلت ((( كذاب ,, مدلس ..... الخ ))) فبالله عليك هل هذا كلام ترضى عنه ادارة المنتدى التي تحض على الحوار بالاخلاق و الادب ؟؟؟؟؟  والحكم للاخوة المشرفين


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 أغسطس 2011)

> كــــــــــــــــل كلامك لايعنيني وخاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااارج الموضوع


هاها جواب متوقع بعد ان كذبت ودلست وتم حصارك بتدليسك 



> لسنا من يفكر بنصفه الاسفل ولكن المفسر الذي ((( لم تقرأ كلامه )))) هو  الذي اشااااااااااااااااااااار الى النصف الاسف ولست انا فأرجع الى كلامه  واقرأه


كذبت ( كالعادة ) ، فأنت وحدك الذي يفكر بنصفه الأسفل ( لان لا لك الا هو ) والمفسر لم يقل اي من تخاريفك السفلية كما بينا ولم ترد بل عاودت الإدعاء وكأن بالإدعاء مرتين يثبت الكذب 

وأنا قرأت كلامه وكلامك وقلت لك انك مدلس وطلبت منك تبيان ما ادعيته عليه ولم ترد ، إذن انت مدلس مفلس ..



> والله كنت اتمنى الاجابات تكون بالدليل وليس بالغضب والسب والشتم


لم يوجد ولا غضب ولا سب ولا شتم بل هى حقيقة واقعة كان احد قد وصفك بأنك انسان ، فهكذا انت مدلس ، والإجابة كانت بالدليل تماماً بداية من الكتاب المقدس الذي لم تفهم فيه اي شيء وصولا الى التفاسير مرومرا بجهلك في الشق العلمي 



> سأفعل ماقاله انجيلك (((( احبو لاعنيكم ))))


انجيلي قال احبوا لاعنيكم ؟ شكلك فاهم يا نصة



انظر ايضا الى انجيلي :




  تيموثاوس 2 الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 كُلُّ الْكِتَابِ هُوَ مُوحىً بِهِ مِنَ  اللهِ، وَنَافِعٌ لِلتَّعْلِيمِ *وَالتَّوْبِيخِ*، لِلتَّقْوِيمِ  *وَالتَّأْدِيبِ* الَّذِي فِي الْبِرِّ،  




> اذا كان هو لم يخرق القوانين ,,, انت ايضاً لم تخرقها ؟؟؟؟ مع العلم انك قلت ((( كذاب ,, مدلس ..... الخ )))



نعم ، انت كذاب مدلس وهذه صفات فيك وليست مسبة ولا تستطيع ان تنكرها 




هل لك كلام في الموضوع ام ماذا ؟


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (13 أغسطس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هاها جواب متوقع بعد ان كذبت ودلست وتم حصارك بتدليسك
> 
> 
> كذبت ( كالعادة ) ، فأنت وحدك الذي يفكر بنصفه الأسفل ( لان لا لك الا هو ) والمفسر لم يقل اي من تخاريفك السفلية كما بينا ولم ترد بل عاودت الإدعاء وكأن بالإدعاء مرتين يثبت الكذب
> ...




اخلاقي ارفع من ان ارد عليك و ادخل في جدال لأن الموضوع صار جدال وسوء ادب فقط ,, فابقى مع شتائمك وحيداً


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 أغسطس 2011)

> اخلاقي ارفع من ان ارد عليك و ادخل في جدال لأن الموضوع صار جدال وسوء ادب فقط ,, فابقى مع شتائمك وحيداً


اي شتائم ؟ 
استخرج لي ما تعده شتيمة وسأثبته عليك أمامك ..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 أغسطس 2011)

الحقيقة أنا تأكد  لى ان هذا الاخ مجرد  راغب فى تضييع الوقت والمراوغة الجدلية  لا لشئ الا للجدل العقيم والمحاورة فى البديهيات فأنا أجبت عليه إجابات مستفيضة  دقيقة محدده  فرد عليا ردود عائمة مقطعة -وأقنع نفسه أنه رد عليا ,اننى انا اللى -أخرق قوانين المنتدى-
الاخ بيقترح إنهم يخلوا  شاب يقوم بالمهمة دى-والحمد لله أن هذا الاقتراح اللى بيقدمه الاخ محب المؤمنين -لم يصل إلى عبيد الملك داؤؤد والا كان طارحوا الشبهه  نصبوا  مالايحصي من جنائز وشبعوا فيها لطما  -فى طرح ما اعتبروه شبهات واوحوا  بما توحيه عليهم تهيؤاتهم الجنسية من شذوذ وما اشبه
طبعا هناك مهام معينة تبرع فيها المراءة كمراءة اكثر من الرجل 
كالتمريض وتعليم الاطفال وتنظيف البيوت وغسيل الملابس والطبخ 
ومع تسليمنا ان لكل قاعده استثناءات  نركز على القاعده فى جوهرها -
الاخ اللى اعتبر نفسه انه رد  على ماكتبته اختلف معك ولا اظنك  فعلت
امتنع عن الحوار مادمت  وجدته مرواغات ومناورات حوارية لاضاعة وقت  الموجودين ع الانترنت وتشتيت اهتمامهم وتضيع مجهودهم وتبديد طاقاتهم بالجدل العقيم فى البديهيات والامر متروك لتقييم المشرفين مع احترامى للجميع


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 أغسطس 2011)

لم اقل انه طلبها او عاشرها ,,, فقط السؤال حول 
1_ لماذا فكروا بفتاة """" عذراء """" ولم يفكروا بشاب قوي عليم بأمور الطب 
2_ هل يمكن """" علمياً """"" ان يدفأ الانسان بوجود شخص بجانبه ولا يدفأ بالدثار
ألف ألف حمد وشكر  يا ربنا  أن هذا إلإقتراح الذى إقترحه  (المحاور) الذى هو مناور  لم يصل إلى عبيد الملك داؤد ولم  يتم فى ذلك الزمن 
تخيلوا ماذا   يمكن ان يتخيل طارحوا الشبهات من -المثقليين  هما  بالنصف الاسفل .. من شبهه إئذاك
الحمدلله على كل حال
وتوجههوا إلى صفحات أخرى فالموضوع قتلناه وأوسعناه تفنيدا وبحثا وننتظر تقييم الادمن والمشرفين 
سلام


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يوليو 2012)

*للرفع
لتوضيح تدليس كل كذاب
*​


----------

